# Havent posted much..............



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

But here's a little peak for now!!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

paint your tires green too


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

...and the lights


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

moar greeeen


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Mr. Appleton said:


> paint your tires green too


 Sounds good stilts :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is gonna kill :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

nap83 said:


> this is gonna kill :thumbup:


 Thanks homie!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

know find some time to get to my house so we can get this done. im starting my air install monday night


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> know find some time to get to my house so we can get this done. im starting my air install monday night


 Haha the install will take a short time... But ill let you know what up tomm.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i knew you wont be able to help yourself to post more pics  --- cant wait to see this done :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Hahaha those are the only 2 i have right now, More will be up when there all done... have a few more things in the werks as well :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ah, cant wait to see this --- h20?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

nap83 said:


> ah, cant wait to see this --- h20?


 it better be down there or as soon as we get back im gonna burn it for him


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

nap83 said:


> ah, cant wait to see this --- h20?


 It will be done for h20!!!! have no choice.... shooting for brokedown also


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i see... mk3 air gtg should be in the works. h20 is what i'll be rooting for. i'm too lazy to do the install and everything else that comes along with it... it will happen by august though


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

im hoping they do air affair again, i will actually beable to attend


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> im hoping they do air affair again, i will actually beable to attend


 yes foo sho!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I know ive been checking for info on air affair hopefully soon. I gotta go finish this heap so the trunk looks pretty too haha. doesnt matter since it never leaves the driveway lol. At least he has motivation now fuzzy. i was getting scared for a second


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

woaah. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

blue bags said:


> I know ive been checking for info on air affair hopefully soon. I gotta go finish this heap so the trunk looks pretty too haha. doesnt matter since it never leaves the driveway lol. At least he has motivation now fuzzy. i was getting scared for a second


\ 

Hahaha i was gonna sell it for a while i was just so sick of it... but i came thus far so now ehh why not finish it


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

for reference, this was the car last year, lots of different now


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats when i first finished it last year this is what it looked like before surgery... suspension wasnt dialed in and mirrors were killing it!


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

oh yeh this is what im talking about:beer::beer:.... oh man they better have air afair it will be my 1st h20


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Well me and mr. fuzzy tourqued a few tonight :laugh:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone have gold bolts forsale we nee to finish one more wheel


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> Anyone have gold bolts forsale we nee to finish one more wheel


 Blackforestindustries.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

They have been sold out for like a month now..


----------

